# RACE ALERT : ROAR Region 1 RC Driver Carpet Tuner Meet



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Two firsts for ROAR!



Hobby Chamber www.hobbychamber.com will host the first RC Driver Magazine Tuner Meet! This is a combination of traditional racing with a drifting event. This will be the first ROAR Sanctioned Drifting Event in the country!



Here is the schedule:

*OCTOBER 22, 2004**: OPEN PRACTICE FROM and “Meet and Great your favorite RC Driver Editor” from **12PM** TO **6PM*

*OCTOBER 23, 2004: CARPET 1/10 TOURING CAR AND 1/18 MICRO TOURING CAR TROPHY RACING Doors open at 9am for practice, 11am race time. Trophies at the end of the last **Main**.*

*OCTOBER 24, 2004**: DRIFTING TROPHY COMPLETION AND CONCOURSE TROPHY COMPETITION (CAR SHOW)*

*9:00am-10:00am** Practice Registration Drivers meeting *

*10:00am-12:00pm** Qualifying rounds*

*12:00pm-1:00pm** Car show judging begins*

*1:00pm-2:00pm** Last chance shootout*

*2:00pm-4:00pm** Final 16 elimination round*

*4:00pm-5:00pm** Awards ceremony for drifting, and car show events. *

*This is RC Driver’s first annual eastern race! They are not just sponsoring it (like they do with all the other races) they are holding it! That’s right, this is their race! Come meet all your favorite editors and pose for pictures and autographs! This is your chance to ask them all the questions you want and tell them what you would like to see in the magazine! The RC Driver Tuner Meet is being held at Hobby Chamber, 743 **boston** post rd, **west haven** ct 06516. Call them at **203-934-7317** or visit them on the web at www.hobbychamber.com. Hobby chamber is an indoor racing facility with an on site hobby shop. There are plenty of pit tables with a/c power; they even have a full concession stand serving fresh hot and cold food!*



*Here are the drifting rules:*

The scoring is on a scale of 0 to 5, 5 being the highest.



Judging 

What are the judges looking for? 
Drifting is a sport that is judged similar to ice skating or Snowboarding. Just like any sport, there are criteria to look for. There are minimum requirements to a good drift that everyone must understand such as: 

Entry speed-This is part of the criteria that will be met very easily with the use of a radar gun with speed display. Entry speed is one of the most visible aspects that judges will look for because it will determine the other parts of a drivers drift. 

Line clipping-This is another part of drift that the judges will be looking into. The "Clipping" line is often judged by how well the driver take a drive line. The line itself should always involve the vehicle hitting the right apex of a corner. Judges prefer to see a driver take a tight line around a corner, putting the nose of the car as close as possible to the apex of the turn. Getting the back end of the car close to the outside of a turn also demonstrates car control and can score the driver additional points. 

Angle and counter steer-Driving angle of the vehicle is the angle of rotation of the vehicle relative to the direction of its travel. Basically this means that the farther the back end of the car comes around (without losing control), the more points a driver would score in this category. Angle also refers to the length of time a drift is maintained as well as the average angle of the vehicle during the turn. This means that getting the back end to come around for a short period of time won’t score the driver many points, even if the angle of rotation was significant. A vehicle that exhibits extreme angles without spinning out will be awarded high points. 

Presentation-How a driver puts speed, line and angle the best will score very well with the judges. There is also another factor and that is how the driver presents his or her drift technique. Just like any other form of competition, there will be an individual with a certain spark or energy that makes them stand out during competition. When a competitor puts that extra flare or energy into their run, the judges may pay more attention to the individual. The most universal component of this category is smoke. The more tire smoke generated by a vehicle while drifting the more points a driver will score. This category previously included the driver sticking hands/legs out the window or opening the door in a turn, but D1 now requires windows to be rolled up and prohibits door opening, demonstrating a shift in emphasis to more technical aspects of driving. 



DRIFT CHALLENGE JUDGING & SCORING
Celebrity panel judges will issue scores based on criteria similar to full-scale drift car competition, such as entry speed, line clipping, angle and counter steer, and presentation. The top 2 competitors from each heat will advance to the final round. For those who do not qualify into the final round, a Last Chance Shootout will be run, allowing each competitor 1 pass. The top 2 competitors from the Shootout will fill up the final 2 spots in the final round. The format of the final round will be single elimination to determine the overall winner. 

CONCOURSE JUDGING
Judging will be based on realism, appearance, and attention to detail. 

TECHNICAL RULES

· Cars must be 1:10 electric touring car based. 

· Only 27mhz and 75mhz AM or FM radio frequencies allowed. 

· A car number(issued during registration) must be placed on the front windshield, and both left and right sides of the body.


----------

